

Lo-Fi Prototyping: Paper in Screen Prototyping - thekevan
http://www.uxmag.com/design/paper-in-screen-prototyping

======
j03kr
I was taking HCI courses under both Dr. Davide Bolchini and Dr. Anthony Faiola
while they were working on this research. It is fun to see it progressing.

